# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  How do you guys do this

## aer1al

Hi !st time ever in a forum, 
Renovating a strata apartment in Sydney, wondering if anyone has experience about removing 50-60 year old cast iron baths tiled in, I'm a young guy new to this, are their better alternatives (it's that gaudy bright pink) ?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Welcome to the pleasurable Hell of Renovation...and this forum too. 
Two options.   
Option 1 is to get the bath refinished which will cost you about the same as a new acrylic bath from a reputable supplier.   
Option 2 is to kit up with gloves, eye protection, hearing protection, a bucket and a sledge hammer.  Flail away at bath with the sledge and it'll crack up into pieces which you can put into your bucket.  Then you can spend many many hours searching for the right sized bath to replace it...at which point you'll find that in order to get a lovely new white bath into the gaping hole in your bathroom you'll have to completely re-finish your bathroom.... :Annoyed:  
You might get the hint that I'd be going with Option 1 unless your entire bathroom is a near death experience...

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  go Option 1- can also be done DIY with good results so long as you follow prep instructions. This one works - there are others: White Knight Paints - Tub 'n' Tile. 
Quality of a cast iron versus acrylic or pressed steel is significant.

----------


## johnc

> go Option 1- can also be done DIY with good results so long as you follow prep instructions. This one works - there are others: White Knight Paints - Tub 'n' Tile. 
> Quality of a cast iron versus acrylic or pressed steel is significant.

  Yes Option 1, get it refinished, it will be a far better bath than anything you'll buy today. Plus those things are very very heavy, taken out in one piece is a two man job in pieces a big mess.

----------

